# Henry Has Been Diagnosed with Cancer...Would Love Some Advice



## vagirl00 (Apr 2, 2011)

Hello, Everyone. Henry is my (our) three year old Golden -- just a wonderful, beautiful boy. We have another Golden, Samantha, who is five, and like all of these Goldens, is just amazing as well. 

We noticed what appeared to be a swelling on Henry's back, near his left shoulder. I noticed it on Wendesday, and it felt like the muscle was swollen, almost like when you twist an ankle or something. No definition to the "bump" like with lipomas, etc. Our daughter thought she had noticed something on the Friday before, but it was much smaller, she said almost the size of a peach. 

Long story short, we got Henry to the vet, they did an aspiration -- first time with a shorter needle and got fat cells (which was good news, I thought). The vet got a needle that was a little longer, and from my understanding, went in several times -- she got blood, a lot of white cells and some "odd" cells. She sent it off to be looked at by a lab.

I spoke with her yesterday, and she said that they said that the "odd" cells appear to be cancerous. I want to say she said a sarcoma, but to be honest, I was in shock and didn't absorb what she was saying right then. What she said is that it is either blood cancer or bone cancer, neither of which is good, and both are aggressive. She couldn't give me any real details beyond that except to say that in both cases, cancer treatment will not extend his life much at all...that it was basically terminal. She was going to look up that type of cancer in the skin (since it can be felt right under his skin) because she had never seen that, though she had heard of it in rare cases. I didn't understand that skin connection to either blood or bone... She wants him in for xrays to see where it is and if it is anywhere else.

I am going to contact an oncology practice in Richmond, Virginia (I live about an hour north) that comes highly recommended to see if I can get him in there for an evaluation with them rather than running him through the mill at the vet only to be referred out afterwards. Of course, I am hoping and praying that they will have a miraculous answer for me....

In writing all of this, I was hoping for some insight and some advice. I have never heard of a cancer popping up in a couple of days, of a young, healthy dog who was seen three weeks earlier (annual checkup) and was given a clean bill of health. 

Sorry for the long winded post, but I was hoping in all of this, someone might be able to enlighten me. Thanks!


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

I don't have any expertise, but I have been following Henry in the other thread and will be praying for you both. Getting a second opinion and knowing what your options are is the best course of action.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I have no advice, but sparklies sent to help both of you


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm so sorry about Henry. I don't have much experience here but will be following your story and heart is with u.


----------



## LauraWatson (Apr 14, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear your sad news, my thoughts are with you and Henry. My advice is probably not of much use but I definitely think you should get as much information you can about this type of cancer. I think you're doing the right thing by contacting the oncology practice in Richmond! If this is a rare cancer the vet doesn't know much about that does not necessarily mean it isn't treatable so stay positive  there is always hope! 
I recently lost my Sandie to a rare type of lymphoma that the vet did not know much about so I understand how frustrated you must be feeling just now. I spent hours researching as much as I could to see what treatments there were but sadly the cancer was too far gone. If Henry had a healthy check up just a few weeks ago then there is the chance that the cancer could still be in the early stages even though it is aggressive. I really hope he can be treated, youth is on his side and so there is a chance he will beat this! I'm not sure if this is any use but maybe look into stem cell research, when I researcherd information about cancer to help Sandie there was a lot about development in treatments and that stem cell research although new to dogs was effective in 40% of cases of eliminating the cancer. Sadly the treatment does not exist here in the UK and Sandie's cancer was in the late stages so the vets ruled that option out. I'm sorry I can't be of much help but I'm wishing Henry all the best! Just keep believing in his ability to beat this and I'm sure he'll pick up on your positivity


----------



## LauraWatson (Apr 14, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear your sad news, my thoughts are with you and Henry. My advice is probably not of much use but I definitely think you should get as much information you can about this type of cancer. I think you're doing the right thing by contacting the oncology practice in Richmond! If this is a rare cancer the vet doesn't know much about that does not necessarily mean it isn't treatable so stay positive  there is always hope! 
I recently lost my Sandie to a rare type of lymphoma that the vet did not know much about so I understand how frustrated you must be feeling just now. I spent hours researching as much as I could to see what treatments there were but sadly the cancer was too far gone. If Henry had a healthy check up just a few weeks ago then there is the chance that the cancer could still be in the early stages even though it is aggressive. I really hope he can be treated, youth is on his side and so there is a chance he will beat this! I'm not sure if this is any use but maybe look into stem cell research, when I researcherd information about cancer to help Sandie there was a lot about development in treatments and that stem cell research although new to dogs was effective in 40% of cases of eliminating the cancer. Sadly the treatment does not exist here in the UK and Sandie's cancer was in the late stages so the vets ruled that option out. I'm sorry I can't be of much help but I'm wishing Henry all the best! Just keep believing in his ability to beat this and I'm sure he'll pick up on your positivity


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

I think you're doing the right thing to get Henry to a specialist asap. In these more complicated and serious cases it seems the best thing to do to make sure you have the proper diagnosis and understand what if any treatment options there are. Sending thoughts and prayers for you and Henry.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry to hear that you have got all this worry with Henry. I think you're definitely doing the right thing getting him to the specialist, hopefully they will have some answers for you. Sending lots of positive vibes Henry's way, please let us know how he gets on.


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

I'm sorry, I can't add much, however if it might help, in my thread "Heading to the Bridge" by Rookie's Dad, on one of the earlier pages I listed what I would do different if I were to go through our loss again. If you can't find it and are interested, I'll find it for you. Best of luck to you.


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm so sorry you and Henry are facing this. I can't say this strongly enough, seeing an oncologist/specialist is a wise decision. Sending light, love and healing prayers for Henry. Please keep us posted! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

We spent several weeks with blood tests, ultrasounds, needle aspirations, ultrasounds and abdominal surgery with an unidentified malignant mass removed in Dancer. It's so frustrating! Did your vet run blood tests? Research everything you can and do not settle until you have answers. Hopefully you have an appointment with the oncologist very soon. I can't understand how your vet can say terminal when the cancer hasn't been identified. Doesn't make any sense. Hold on to hope. Thank you for the update! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

I have no advice, but wanted to say that I'm so sorry to hear this. That is just too young


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## vagirl00 (Apr 2, 2011)

*Update: Back from the oncologist*

Thanks to everyone offering advice and support. We went to see the oncologist, and to make it short; Henry does have sarcoma. The only way to give a realistic idea of the type and stage of the cancer is to go in for surgery. He had X rays today, along with an ultrasound. The radiologist is going to read over the tests to give us a more conclusive diagnosis, but all indications are cancer.

As I expected, I was given the option to get surgery done and then get chemo. The prognosis is not encouraging...very little improvement in life expectancy if we go this route. 

I made the decision that I am not putting him through so much in the veiled attempt to give him more time. I am going to let him run and play and do all of the things he loves to do. With any luck, he will be with us for quite some time. They have him on Ritalin to help with inflammation, and there has been some evidence that it may help in cases of cancer. Fingers crossed.

To say I am sad would be an understatement, but I can only do what in think is right for our boy. I will continue to shower him with love and attention, and pray as I go along. 

Again, thanks for all of your support. Anyone with experience, or suggestions -- please share -- I would love to hear.


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

Best of luck to you and Henry, it is so very difficult. We went through the same thing and did much the same for our Rookie. Let us know how you both are doing.


----------



## vagirl00 (Apr 2, 2011)

Rookie's Dad said:


> Best of luck to you and Henry, it is so very difficult. We went through the same thing and did much the same for our Rookie. Let us know how you both are doing.


Thank you do much. My prayers are with you, your family and Rookie. Please keep me posted on how you are all doing.


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Words are so inadequate at times like this. The most important thing you can do is exactly what you plan on doing, shower Henry in love, live life in the moment~this is what they do after all. You could try holistic and immune support: diet, accupuncture, nutracuticals; *K-9 Plus(*The Dog Cancer Survival Guide.com).
Henry, I'm praying for you and your family. Keep in touch. We are here for you. ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Vagirl00*



vagirl00 said:


> Thanks to everyone offering advice and support. We went to see the oncologist, and to make it short; Henry does have sarcoma. The only way to give a realistic idea of the type and stage of the cancer is to go in for surgery. He had X rays today, along with an ultrasound. The radiologist is going to read over the tests to give us a more conclusive diagnosis, but all indications are cancer.
> 
> As I expected, I was given the option to get surgery done and then get chemo. The prognosis is not encouraging...very little improvement in life expectancy if we go this route.
> 
> ...


Vagir100

I am so very sorry that you and Henry have to travel this road, as so many here have, but whatever decision you make for Henry is made out of love.
Please stay with us and let us know how Henry is doing. Takes lots of pics and have lots of fun times with your boy!!


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

I am so very sorry for what you and you boy are going through, but I believe you are approaching it correctly. First is to gather as much information as you can and then do what is best for the Golden Boy. I agree that if this is a cancer and it is aggressive, then putting the dog through the pain of surgery and treatments may not be the best approach. 

We lost a 5 year old male with a tumor in his nerves near his shoulder. We opted for surgery. It was extremely painful recovery for him, as it involved many muscles and tendons in the shoulder. He was sick for 2 months, but he did get back to a somewhat normal life. It came back with vengeance in 9 mo. in a different location, we had to put him down....I will never put one of my dogs through this again!

We now have a 10 year old female who had a small mammary tumor that we had removed. This surgery did not involve any muscle or tendons. It was cancer, but we got it very early and the margins were clear. This operation did not bother her, she was up and going the next morning and has been fine since. We fear it may come back, but right now things are good....

So your approach sounds good to me, I hope something good happens that gives you guys a brighter outcome....

Best of luck


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

In so sorry to hear this but you came to the right place. Do me a favor and spoil him rotten! And share some pics!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Sending healing vibes and big hugs!????

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wilbur'sDad (Feb 19, 2014)

Any update on Henry? Sending good thoughts.


----------



## vagirl00 (Apr 2, 2011)

*Update*

I wanted to start by thanking everyone for their prayers, good wishes, advice and experiences. They have all helped a lot.

The long and short of the last few weeks have been:

* Took Henry to the oncologist, had X-rays and a sonogram done...results were good.

* After a lot of thought and discussion, I decided it wasn't fair to him to let them cut him up, try to get the tumor (no clear margins) and hope for another month. We decided to let him live his life to the fullest for the time he has.

* Oncologist put him on Rymadil to treat inflammation. She had him complete his course of antibiotics the first vet gave him because of the high white cell count.

* I asked the oncologist about the therapies where a low dose chemo pill combined with an anti inflammatory would help...we are now trying that. The idea is to stop the development of a blood supply the tumor needs...I had heard of it with humans and animals...fingers crossed.

Henry is running all over the place...playing non stop with our other dogs, chasing tennis balls...doing all of those wonderful dog things. The tumor or "mass" as the vet phrases it...has shrunk so much (before we even started the chemo pills), we can't believe it. I have an email into her responding to some questions she had asked, and I am hoping she will have some answers...good ones, of course...

I will keep everyone posted. Again, thanks for all of the concern!


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Yay Henry!! Keep shrinking

Please update!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

vagirl00 said:


> Henry is running all over the place...playing non stop with our other dogs, chasing tennis balls...doing all of those wonderful dog things. The tumor or "mass" as the vet phrases it...has shrunk so much (before we even started the chemo pills), we can't believe it. I have an email into her responding to some questions she had asked, and I am hoping she will have some answers...good ones, of course...
> 
> I will keep everyone posted. Again, thanks for all of the concern!


Way to go Henry!!!! So glad to hear the mass started shrinking - that is terribly exciting! So which one is he, the cool dude with the glasses or the happy guy who's in the middle of the action?


----------



## vagirl00 (Apr 2, 2011)

*He's...*

The cool dude with the glasses!


----------



## Wilbur'sDad (Feb 19, 2014)

Glad to hear he's got such energy. Sounds like you are being very sensible and caring in your approach. Keep it up - and go Henry!  
PS - that looks like quite the group in the back seat!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

vagirl00 said:


> The cool dude with the glasses!


He looks great!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So glad to hear that Henry has been having lots of fun and enjoying life to the full, fingers crossed that things continue to go well! Love that photo by the way, they all look so chilled out


----------



## Coach1977 (Mar 29, 2014)

So sorry to hear this, i just lost my Coach to cancer at age 2 and its been very rough. Sounds like your case is better so thats good. Coach's cancer was so aggressive and took him very quickly. Whatever you decide just enjoy every minute with him and give him lots of love. They are such special dogs and bring us so much joy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Henry*



vagirl00 said:


> I wanted to start by thanking everyone for their prayers, good wishes, advice and experiences. They have all helped a lot.
> 
> The long and short of the last few weeks have been:
> 
> ...


Praying for Henry. I would do, what you are doing. Just love and cherish every day and take lots of pictures. Please keep us posted. Love the picture! Which dog has the sunglasses?


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

How's sweet Henry?.Sending you all positive thoughts. ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

How's Henry doing Momma? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

I just read through this thread and agree that you are doing exactly what is best for your dog. We all will prey that his recovery is full and you all can go on enjoying him for years to come. 

I have lost all of my past Golden's to some form of Cancer! Labs and Golden's just have this problem, and it breaks many hearts. My oldest girl, Maddie 10 yrs. Just went through this when our vet found a small mammary tumor on one of her nipples. He took a sample and verified that it was a cancer, usually aggressive. He said let's wait and watch. After talking to others, I found that a lumpectomy on dogs is fairly painless and non invasive...so I told my vet to take it out with all surrounding tissue. He did that and we got clean margins. She recovered with no ill effects and nothing for 5 months...so like you we are enjoying each day. And that is the way to do it!

PS-Since her cancer needs carbs to grow, she is on a real low carb diet....were gonna starve any new cells that try and grow...and she could stand to lose a few pounds anyway.....got to keep her 'doggy' profile....

Good Luck! Keep your head up and eyes on the road ahead....


----------



## vagirl00 (Apr 2, 2011)

*Another update*

Hello, Everyone:

Again, thanks for all of the support and advice. 

Henry goes in to see the oncology vet in two weeks. After the first month of the therapy, he had a week or so off of the chemo portion of it, then they put him back on for another month.

Not long after completing the antibiotic his general vet gave him, and after a week on the Rimadyl the oncologist gave him, we noticed a difference in the "mass." After another week, we couldn't find it. I mentioned it to the groomer, and they couldn't find it, and when we went back, the oncologist couldn't either. We decided that it was better to be safe than sorry and keep him on this therapy for another month, aspirate a few areas, and then, depending on the results, either keep him on it for a longer period (they find something) or take him off of the chemo, have him stay on the Rimadyl, and recheck in 6 months.

Needless to say, we are thrilled, but at the same time, nervous. Every time he does something "unusual," we start worrying. I can't tell you how often i run my hand over his back, start feeling anything and everything on this back as I do. He is running all over the place, eating fine, playing with our other Golden, Samantha and our mixed breed, Morgan until one or all of them pass out. 

I pray that things continue along these lines, where they can't find anything -- I would even take someone saying it was a misdiagnosis or a mistake...I just want Henry to be okay. 

I will let you know what the oncologist says. Fingers crossed....and prayers are always appreciated!


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm so HaPpY to see this promising good news! Crossing fingers and toes and continuing to send Henry positive healing energy, light and love! Your kids are beautiful Mom! ???

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

That is great! Fingers crossed for a good run from now on.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Fingers Crossed! Enjoy each day, and remember a dog's 1 year is like our 6 years. And they say if you survive cancer for 5 years you are cured!


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Excellent update!!! I'll keep praying!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wilbur'sDad (Feb 19, 2014)

This is a wonderful update. Sounds like you're on the right track with him. Please keep us posted! Sending good thoughts.


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Thinking about you and Henry! ?


----------

